# Bilder anzeigen in VB



## Bieka (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute
 ich möchte ein Slideshow-Programm schreiben habe aber das Problem das mir mit LoadPicture nicht alle Bilder geladen werden. In der Entwicklungsumgebung wird der Fehler abgefangen aber im fertigen .exe file hängt sich das Programm auch schon mal auf.

 Weiß jemand warum ich mit den Bilder-Steuerelementen nicht alle Bilder (.jpg) anzeigen kann? Gibt es vieleicht eine besser möglichkeit?

  Danke


----------



## Shakie (30. Oktober 2004)

Was für ein Fehler kommt den überhaupt? Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung? Mir ist das noch nie passiert, dass ich ein Bild nicht laden konnte.


----------



## Bieka (1. November 2004)

Hallo
 Ich bekomme die FehlerNr.  481  -  Ungültiges Bild.
 Ich bin ja schon froh wenn der Fehler überhaupt kommt, oft beendet sich das Programm auch einfach oder es kommt aus der LoadPicture funktion nicht wieder raus.

 Bieka


----------

